# Cost of living in Dubai



## JuhiBhatnagar (Jun 10, 2014)

I am a 2 years experienced professional(female and single) with a healthy educational background from India. I have a prospective job offer in Dubai. The company is a great brand and is offering me 18k AED per month. I am really confused about this offer as I have no reference/baseline to compare against. I know this salary is good, but how good to live in Dubai?


----------



## Alexandaria (Jun 14, 2014)

Technically you have to calculate your salary comparison to know how good is the salary.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

JuhiBhatnagar said:


> I am a 2 years experienced professional(female and single) with a healthy educational background from India. I have a prospective job offer in Dubai. The company is a great brand and is offering me 18k AED per month. I am really confused about this offer as I have no reference/baseline to compare against. I know this salary is good, but how good to live in Dubai?


Ask in the Dubai forum, but that offer is decent.


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

how much you are getting and cost of living depends on what your lifestyle is . i know of people who are getting much lower salary than what you are getting but still can be able to spend on gadgets and can go out once in a while so it all depend on you alone how you spend your money


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Liv Taylor said:


> It's all depends on your lifestyle. Everyone here have a different lifestyle i.e a fellow Asian can't estimate a good salary for European fellow and vice versa.


As if all Asians have the same lifestyle.....in Dubai you find Asians everywhere, sharing rooms in Deira to living in 6 Bedroom villas in Emirates Hills....

Being single, 18k should be good enough as she can get a decent 1 bed and still have 10-12k every month for herself


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

check the sticky thread to find information about salaries that other board members got offered. though they will usually be at an higher end, some might be also similar to yours.


----------



## Crew dawg (Nov 27, 2012)

JuhiBhatnagar said:


> I am a 2 years experienced professional(female and single) with a healthy educational background from India. I have a prospective job offer in Dubai. The company is a great brand and is offering me 18k AED per month. I am really confused about this offer as I have no reference/baseline to compare against. I know this salary is good, but how good to live in Dubai?


 Rents in Dubai have gone up as high as 25%, since the announcement of winning EXPO 2020! Does your offer include housing and transportation? I live in a Studio Apartment, 550Sq Ft, for 3500AED monthly, + utilities. Sounds like a fair offer, you can always negotiate for more...


----------

